# Nivel de comprensión del castellano de España en América Latina



## brau

En alguna ocasión he oído a personas latinoamericanas decir que les cuesta entender el español hablado en España (me refiero al hablado en la parte central y septentrional de la península). La distinción fonética entre "s" y "z"/"c" (antes de "e" y "i") es normalmente la razón principal, pero también he oído otras, como la rapidez al hablar, la entonación o el uso de palabras y expresiones desconocidas. Me gustaría saber hasta qué punto resulta difícil para una persona latinoamericana entender a una española. Gracias de antemano por las respuestas.


----------



## Hotu Matua

En general, entre personas con cierto nivel de educación, la comprensión es perfecta para todo fin práctico.
Escuchar las noticias en Antena 5 es tan entendible en Madrid como en México o Buenos Aires.

Sin embargo, a nivel de lenguaje coloquial, sin embargo, podemos encontrar diferencias que con frecuencia osbtaculizan en mayor o menor grado la comprensión. Eso no sólo pasa con respecto al español de España, sino entre diferentes regiones y países de América Latina, y aun entre diferentes sectores de una misma ciudad, como seguramente ocurre en España. Una película de Almodóvar presenta algunas dificultades de comprensión, que generalmente (no siempre) se sortean apoyándonos en el contexto.
¿Has visto alguna película mexicana, como "Amores Perros" de Iñárritu?


----------



## brau

Hotu Matua said:


> En general, entre personas con cierto nivel de educación, la comprensión es perfecta para todo fin práctico.
> Escuchar las noticias en Antena 5 es tan entendible en Madrid como en México o Buenos Aires.
> 
> Sin embargo, a nivel de lenguaje coloquial, sin embargo, podemos encontrar diferencias que con frecuencia osbtaculizan en mayor o menor grado la comprensión. Eso no sólo pasa con respecto al español de España, sino entre diferentes regiones y países de América Latina, y aun entre diferentes sectores de una misma ciudad, como seguramente ocurre en España. Una película de Almodóvar presenta algunas dificultades de comprensión, que generalmente (no siempre) se sortean apoyándonos en el contexto.
> ¿Has visto alguna película mexicana, como "Amores Perros" de Iñárritu?



Gracias por tu respuesta.

He visto "Amores perros" (gran película), así como muchas otras películas latinoamericanas, y sí, tengo algunas dificultades para entender algunas palabras y expresiones, pero efectivamente el contexto suele resolver los problemas, y en cualquier caso la mayor parte del diálogo se entiende sin problemas y yo nunca pierdo el hilo argumental. Soy consciente de que entre diferentes zonas de Latinoamérica existen también dificultades de comprensión, como las hay también aquí en España. Como bien has dicho, cuanto más bajo es el registro mayor es la cantidad de usos coloquiales no estándar, y por lo tanto más frecuentes son las dificultades de comprensión. Eso ocurre en todos los idiomas, por otro lado. Lo que más me interesa es averiguar el caso concreto de español europeo a oídos de una persona latinoamericana. De nuevo gracias por tu aportación.


----------



## Hotu Matua

Fonéticamente no creo que los latinoamericanos encontremos dificultades mayores en entender a un madrileño o asturiano hablando a un ritmo habitual de conversación. Intuyo que los latinoamericanos que te dijeron que se les dificultaba entender el español europeo se referían más bien al vocabulario, y uso de expresiones coloquiales, especialmente si era la primera vez que tenían contacto con él.

Ahora bien, el habla rápida de algunos andaluces es un caso distinto. Ahí sí creo que puedo perder hasta un 50% o más de lo que se dice: percibo una omisión total o parcial de diversas cononantes y sílabas.


----------



## JGreco

> Ahora bien, el habla rápida de algunos andaluces es un caso distinto. Ahí sí creo que puedo perder hasta un 50% o más de lo que se dice: percibo una omisión total o parcial de diversas cononantes y sílabas.


Para mí es el contrario porque en realidad cuando hablo Castellano con mi abuela ( la madre de mi padre) en mi acento Caribeño oPanameño  está realmente más cercano al acento Andaluz. El acento Madrileno es difícil debido a su rapidez, y la manera que pronuncian sus "s" porque el sonido está entre el "s" y "sh" de Inglés.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Bueno, a mí me pasa con las películas de otros países, no solo de España. A veces las tengo que ver subtituladas, aunque sea en inglés, para poder entender lo que dicen.


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Yo creo que depende bastante de las regiones. Según mi experiencia de las veces que he estado en España, por supuesto que depende mucho de la persona,  pero desde el punto de vista regional, podría decir lo siguiente: en Madrid es donde menos problema he tenido, en el País Vasco, bien,  pero quizás con algo más de dificultad, en Galicia todavía un poco  más complicado, y en Andalucía sí, cuesta bastante comprender. En Barcelona  sin problemas, aunque en el interior de Cataluña, en ocasión de una visita a familiares de mi novio, no les entendía nada  , pero creo que  se debía más a que no suelen utilizar el castellano, así que no puedo tomarlo como referencia.
Si estás en una conversación es mucho más fácil, el contexto ayuda. Quizás tuve más problema cuando alguien me decía algo en la calle, alguna pregunta, de la nada, sobre todo en regiones bilingües (o como sea correcto llamarlas), donde también tienes que diferenciar si te están hablando en castellano o en otra lengua, y tratar de entender en cualquier caso.
Con respecto a las expresiones coloquiales, creo que no representan una gran  dificultad, se aprenden bastante rápido o pides que te lo expliquen, y en general hoy en día hay bastante difusión de información,  muchas  ya se conocen, y a los españoles les sucederá lo mismo con las nuestras.
En general no creo que exista un gran problema de comprensión. De todos modos, muchas veces hay que prestar un poco más de atención, tardas un poco más en procesar lo que te dicen, o hay que pedir que te lo repitan. En una conversación grupal donde los demás interlocutores son  todos españoles, a veces cuesta un poco seguir el ritmo, nunca será un nivel de comprensión tan natural como sería para mí hablar con un grupo de argentinos. Pero más allá de esto no podría decir, al menos en mi caso, que existan demasiadas dificultades. Y en cualquier caso todas las posibles diferencias con las que me pueda topar en España  las veo más como una riqueza que como un obstáculo.
No sé si esto te ayuda un poco...
Saludos


----------



## brag

Entender el español que hablan en España, de acuerdo a experiencias de algunos amigos y propia, no es dificil; sin embargo el dialecto, si es duro sobrellevarlo, lo cual ocasiona que cuando se escucha a un español por un periodo largo de tiempo (en una conversacion por ejemplo), resulta pesado, lo cual ocasiona a veces tedioso. 

Sin embargo, tambien puedo argumentar que las personas que no tienen un nivel de educacion medio, especialmente de la region andia, si es complicado que entiendan. Para darte un ejemplo si salieras de compras a un mercado cualquiera en la parte de la region andina y conversaras con el ciudadano comun, seguro, tendras que hablarle lentamente para que te entienda.

Por otro lado, a nivel ejecutivo, no tendrias problemas.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En la  televisión abierta salvadoreña,  de cuando en cuando se han transmitido series producidas en España así como películas del cine español. Hasta ahora y que yo sepa nadie se ha quejado de no entender el contenido. Es obvio que una que otra palabra o expresión coloquial resultan imposible de entender, pero es fácil de deducir su contenido a la luz del argumento global. Lo mismo sucede con series televisivas sudamericanas y mexicanas.


----------



## ivanovic77

Ayutuxte said:


> En la televisión abierta salvadoreña, de cuando en cuando se han transmitido series producidas en España así como películas del cine español. Hasta ahora y que yo sepa nadie se ha quejado de no entender el contenido. Es obvio que una que otra palabra o expresión coloquial resultan imposible de entender, pero es fácil de deducir su contenido a la luz del argumento global. Lo mismo sucede con series televisivas sudamericanas y mexicanas.


 
Lo mismo ocurre en sentido inverso en España con las telenovelas mexicanas y argentinas que aquí se emiten a diario. Nadie tiene problema alguno para entender el argumento y, a juzgar por la manera en que las cadenas privadas hacen uso de ellas, diría que hasta tienen una buena audiencia. En España últimamente se han emitido telenovelas producidas por Telemundo ("Dame chocolate"), mexicanas ("Las tontas no van al cielo") y colombianas ("Pura Sangre", "Pasión de Gavilanes"). En horario infantil, algunas cadenas locales emiten reposiciones de teleseries juveniles argentinas, como "Chiquititas" o la versión argentina de "Rebelde Way".

Las producciones de Telemundo suelen tener buena aceptación entre un sector de amas de casa de nivel educativo bajo, mientras que las series juveniles argentinas conectan poco con la juventud española, no sólo por el lenguaje y las expresiones, sino por la brecha cultural entre las juventudes de ambos países. Por eso estas últimas se emiten en cadenas locales con poca audiencia.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo veo a diario un canal colombiano desde España, y no hay ningún problema para entender las novelas, los informativos etc., tan solo hacerte con algunas expresiones que no son habituales en España como "ir de afán" y alguna otra, pero a la gente de la calle de poco nivel educativo que a veces salen en los programas, es otra cosa y me cuesta un poco y tengo que prestar un poco más de atención para captar lo que dicen.
Como espectador de series o de cine latinoamericano, el chileno y el cubano son los que presentan algún problema de comprensión para mí, básicamente que se me escape algo de la conversación, pero hay que tener en cuenta el problema del sonido que a veces no es el mejor.
Cuando he hablado con cubanos en persona, no he tenido ningún problema en entenderlos ( con chilenos he hablado poco).
A veces cuando he escuchado a inmigrantes de las regiones andinas como Bolivia, me he costado un poco captar lo que dicen, entre otras cosas porque hablan bastante más bajito que nosotros los españoles.


----------



## mirx

Como mexicano no he tenido mayor dificultad para entender a los españoles que la que he tenido para entender a otras personas de países latinoamericanos.

El problema de la s, z, y c, no creo que tenga mucho que ver, ya que nosotros asimilamos cualquiera de los 3 sonidos como S, caso contrario el de los peninsulare que cambiar z por s en cazar tiene una gran diferencia, por ejemplo.

Y me uno, ya que lo he comprobado, que el registro en el que se hable influye mucho más que la parte geográfica de donde provienen las personas.

Hay albañiles mexicanos a los que no les entiendo, no obstante, he hablado con docores colombianos que  ni siquiera podría decir que no son mexicanos.


----------



## bb008

Hola a todos

Yo creo que muchas veces son los términos o expresiones y también la rapidez con que se dicen. Pero creo que esto puede suceder en los dos bandos, es decir le puede suceder a los Españoles con las expresiones latinoamericanas y viceversa.

Personalmente yo veo mucho TVE y entiendo por lo general todo, las veces que no comprendo son más que todo expresiones muy coloquiales o de determinadas zonas.

Incluso eso no solo sucede con Españoles, también me pasa con mexicanos, argentinos, etc., etc., a mi me gustan las películas mexicanas muy viejas sobre todo las cómicas, como Tin Tan, Cantinflas y muchas veces entre los diálogos, hay expresiones tan cómicas y lo dicen tan rápido que me quedo con la duda de lo que quisieron decir, pero al fin como han dicho siempre habrá algo en la película que te lo hace entender.


----------



## Vale_yaya

Conozco muy pocas personas de España... y la verdad desconozco la diferencia en sus acentos (dependiendo de su ciudad de origen)... no he tenido ningún problema con las personas que conozco al entablar una conversación... sin embargo se me hace muy pesado ver algún programa de españa cuando hablan muy rápido y como que no abren mucho la boca (yo solo escucho zzz..sss...zzz... y por ahí me pierdo) por ende se me hace difícil entender su fonética y me frustro y prefiero cambiar de canal, pero sí me he dado cuenta que "obviamente" depende de la ciudad de donde son, lamentablemente yo no puedo diferenciar... 

Español es español en cualquier parte... pero los "dialectos" pueden crear gran frustración... si en un país tan pequeño como Ecuador a veces se nos hace difícil entendernos unos a otros... en mi caso, al menos se me hace muy difícil entender a la gente indígena... o a veces tan sólo a gente humilde que tienen acentos fuertes al hablar (arrastran la "rrrr")... así que no hay que ir muy lejos...


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

La mayoría ponemos como referencia de otros acentos a la televisión, el cine etc. porque es lo que más oímos, pero ahí depende mucho del sonido y de la vocalización de los actores.
En general los actores clásicos de toda la vida usan un lenguaje claro independientemente del acento, pero en las series juveniles, los actores jóvenes vocalizan menos lo cual hace que a veces a mí se me escapen palabras o expresiones dentro de las propias series españolas.
Comprendo que a un latinoamericano una serie juvenil española se le haga algo difícil de comprender, aparte de que usan mucho argot.
Con el cine pasa igual. Conocidos actores españoles son nefastos en la vocalización y a veces se me escapan cosas.
Recuerdo a un actor interpretando a un clásico de la literatura con acento pijo de los barrios acomodados de Madrid. Dudo que hace 400 años hablaran así.
En las novelas latinas suelen vocalizar muy bien y evitan los localismos porque tienen claro que se dirigen a un público panhispánico, lo cual a veces puede quedar poco natural ver a personajes supuestamente de baja cultura con una dicción perfecta.
Pero entre hispanohablantes, cara a cara, nos entendemos sin problema, aunque siempre hay modismos, argot local etc. que pueden necesitar una explicación.
En general las personas de cierto nivel cultural conocen qué expresiones son locales y que se pueden evitar en un diálogo con un hispanohablante de otro país-


----------



## danielfranco

Yo soy culpable de haberlo dicho. Lo he dicho, lo he repetido, y lo he recalcado. Pero para mí las diferencias en pronunciación y rapidez del habla me tienen sin mucho cuidado. La terminología tampoco me preocupa mucho que digamos. Pero creo que lo más dificultoso es el *enfoque* o perspectiva cultural de las cosas que se quieren comunicar.
Sin embargo, es similar a tratar de hablar con cualquier extraño, sin importar de dónde sea. Podría ser oriundo de tu mismo vecindario, pero si no estás acostumbrado a su cadencia y a su idiosincrasia, lo más probable es que haya trabas para una comunicación transparente en primera instancia. Lo más seguro es que con un poco de práctica y paciencia se lleguen a entender. Quizá.

Me parece que también que los latinoamericanos y los europeos tenemos diferentes maneras de insistir en ciertos conceptos y también esgrimimos la elipsis con diferentes grados de eficacia pero ciertamente con acercamientos muy diferentes. La hipérbole, y todo ese tipo de cosas, definitivamente que diferimos en su aplicación.

Es decir, a veces es como el cuento del cuarto obscuro que contiene cinco personas y un elefante. Cada uno de ellos sólo puede palpar una sección diferente del elefante. Claro, cada uno de ellos estará describiendo al elefante, pero lo más probable es que sus compañeros no entiendan el concepto por no tener referencia. A lo mejor en Latinoamerica nos toca la trompa, y en Europa, el rabo.

O viceversa...

O algo...
D


----------



## ivanovic77

danielfranco said:


> Me parece que también que los latinoamericanos y los europeos tenemos diferentes maneras de insistir en ciertos conceptos y también esgrimimos la elipsis con diferentes grados de eficacia pero ciertamente con acercamientos muy diferentes. La hipérbole, y todo ese tipo de cosas, definitivamente que diferimos en su aplicación.
> 
> Es decir, a veces es como el cuento del cuarto obscuro que contiene cinco personas y un elefante. Cada uno de ellos sólo puede palpar una sección diferente del elefante. Claro, cada uno de ellos estará describiendo al elefante, pero lo más probable es que sus compañeros no entiendan el concepto por no tener referencia. A lo mejor en Latinoamerica nos toca la trompa, y en Europa, el rabo.


 
Me parece interesante lo que dices, pero se echa de menos algún ejemplo que ilustre estas diferencias que mencionas.

Yo por ejemplo, en lo que sí percibo una cierta incompatibilidad cultural es en el sentido del humor. Cada país tiene sus códigos humorísticos, y lo que hace gracia en un país, en otro puede causar más bien vergüenza ajena. Diría que los hispanohablantes nos entendemos mejor en los registros dramáticos que en los humorísticos.

Cuando veo programas humorísticos de cadenas de televisión mexicanas o argentinas, es muy, muy difícil que provoquen en mí alguna risa, y lo más habitual es que en lugar de ello sienta una especie de bochorno y hasta irritación. Me consta que a los latinoamericanos les pasa lo mismo frente al humor español.

En parte es porque los resortes que disparan la risa están asociados a patrones verbales muy definidos, (modismos, frases hechas), que son distintos en cada país. Sólo que cambies una preposición por otra o que uses un verbo inesperado, el hechizo se rompe y la risa no se dispara.

Por otra parte están, sin duda, los valores culturales. Hay países donde los pedos y los eructos pueden ser divertidos, mientras que en otros se consideran un recurso humorístico chabacano y vulgar. Unos países son más propensos a la ironía y el sarcasmo (por ejemplo, Inglaterra), mientras que otros prefieren el humor más directo. Unos prefieren el humor surrealista y absurdo, mientras otros lo prefieren costumbrista y que refleje la realidad.

Por ejemplo, los británicos suelen decir de los norteamericanos que no entienden las ironías. 

Incluso dentro de un mismo país hay diferencias culturales. Recuerdo que un humorista español (no recuerdo si era Pablo Motos o Cansado de Faemino y Cansado) dijo en una entrevista que en el centro de España (Madrid, Castilla) la gente se ríe más del humor costumbrista, mientras que en la costa mediterránea (Cataluña, Valencia), la gente suele preferir el humor absurdo.

Además, el catalán es muy propenso a la ironía, mientras que en otras zonas de España la ironía no se aprecia tanto.

Y todo esto dentro de un mismo país... Si nos ponemos a analizar las diferencias entre el humor de cada país hispanohablante, seguro que daría para un hilo muy largo.

Ahora bien, el humor es solamente una de las diferencias culturales que a mí me parecen más estridentes. Hay otras, como por ejemplo:

- Diferencias en las relaciones entre hombres y mujeres.

- Distintos grados de influencia de la iglesia en la sociedad.

- Grado de moralismo, mojigatería (o de descaro e impudicia).

- Diferencias en las brechas entre clases sociales y clasismo.

- Nivel cultural y educativo medio de la población.

Y un largo etcétera. Cualquier diferencia socioeconómica, climática, histórica o lingüística puede suponer un cierto desfase cultural que dificulte la sintonía entre hablantes de diferentes países. Pero al mismo tiempo, no cabe duda que las diferencias nos enriquecen.


----------



## Vale_yaya

ivanovic77 said:


> Por otra parte están, sin duda, los valores culturales. Hay países donde los pedos y los eructos pueden ser divertidos, mientras que en otros se consideran un recurso humorístico chabacano y vulgar. Unos países son más propensos a la ironía y el sarcasmo (por ejemplo, Inglaterra), mientras que otros prefieren el humor más directo. Unos prefieren el humor surrealista y absurdo, mientras otros lo prefieren costumbrista y que refleje la realidad.
> 
> Por ejemplo, los británicos suelen decir de los norteamericanos que no entienden las ironías.
> 
> Y un largo etcétera. Cualquier diferencia socioeconómica, climática, histórica o lingüística puede suponer un cierto desfase cultural que dificulte la sintonía entre hablantes de diferentes países. Pero al mismo tiempo, no cabe duda que las diferencias nos enriquecen.


 
Comparto mucho tu manera de pensar... ahora que empezaste hablar de "la comedia" y las diferencias en ése ámbito en particular... te contaré que hay muchos programas de mis amigos "vecinos" que la verdad para mi manera de pensar "no son graciosos", sino más bien extremistas, groceros y vulgares... y encuentro a mucha gente de mi país que les agrada ésos programas... sin embargo hay un programa que se llama "Just for Laughs" creo que es Canadiense, sus bromas son cortas y "muy graciosas" (van al punto, sin rodeos, es cámara escondida)... y el doblaje al español (tiene acento europeo) así que me imagino que se ve por allá... de igual manera casi ni es necesario el lenguaje porque sólo con ver el programa sin sonido cualquier persona podría entenderlo... así que creo que tienes razón cuando "el lenguaje" está envuelto en la comedia pues definitivamente es una traba para nuestra diferencias culturales (europeas, americanas)... sin embargo los "mimos son universales" y gracias a éstos ademanes somos capaces de demostrar nuestros sentimientos "mundialmente" sin barreras de lenguaje o culturales...

Definitivamente tenemos diferencias con los europeos... pero también tenemos diferencias entre países latinoamericanos... infinidad de veces no he entendido bromas "de argentina"... ???... al final me quedo como... que paso???... y es como tú dijiste sólo el hecho de utilizar "mal la palabra" o utilizar una palabra "extraña" pues ya se pierde el sentido del chiste... 

Me gustaría ir a Europa (algún día) y vivir en carne propia nuestras diferencias para así poder dar una respuesta más detallada... y específica


----------



## e.ma

Recuerdo el trauma que sufrí cuando le quitaron a la serie del superagente Maxwell el doblaje mejicano. Tuve que dejar de verla. No porque no la comprendiera mejor en español de España, sino porque perdía todo el sabor.
El habla de Méjico se ha venido entendiendo muy bien en España gracias a que muchos doblajes del inglés se hacían allí. Pero ahora lo doblan todo en español de España, con gran tristeza de muchos españoles.


----------



## ivanovic77

e.ma said:


> Recuerdo el trauma que sufrí cuando le quitaron a la serie del superagente Maxwell el doblaje mejicano. Tuve que dejar de verla. No porque no la comprendiera mejor en español de España, sino porque perdía todo el sabor.
> El habla de Méjico se ha venido entendiendo muy bien en España gracias a que muchos doblajes del inglés se hacían allí. Pero ahora lo doblan todo en español de España, con gran tristeza de muchos españoles.


 
Debes ser de los pocos que echan de menos el doblaje latinoamericano de los años 60 y 70. Hay que señalar que aquellos doblajes solían tener una calidad pésima, y no lo digo desde una perspectiva española, sino universal. 

En primer lugar, los doblajes se hacían en EE.UU. y no en México, con actores hispanohablantes residentes en EE.UU. a los que incluso se les notaba el acento inglés. A partir de los 70, a raíz del descontento español frente a los doblajes hechos en EE.UU., las productoras americanas se vieron obligadas a hacer un doblaje diferente para satisfacer los gustos ibéricos, al que llamaron "español neutro", que consistía en que los actores latinos de EE.UU. se ponían a imitar el acento peninsular, intercalando ceceos de manera arbitraria, consiguiendo unos niveles de cacofonía aún peores. 

En segundo lugar, las traducciones se hacían muy, pero que muy mal, sin respetar la sintaxis propia del español y con calcos directos del inglés. 

Y para acabarlo de rematar, los actores de doblaje solían ser intérpretes *nefastos* comparados con los grandes actores de doblaje que tenemos hoy en día.

Hay que recordar que en aquella época hubo una cierta preocupación en España entre las clases intelectuales por el doblaje de las series de televisión y dibujos animados, por su sintaxis antinatural, por el acento extranjero, por el pitorreo que se traían los actores de doblaje cuando imitaban el acento peninsular, y por el desdén norteamericano que suponía que nos vendieran una teleserie doblada por ellos mismos con actores de segunda división que ni sabían inglés, ni sabían español, ni sabían cecear en el momento correcto, ni nada de nada.

Claro, recordemos que estamos hablando de hace 30 ó 40 años, cuando en Estados Unidos no se tenía tanto respeto por el mundo hispanohablante como hoy en día.

En definitiva, que la mayoría de españoles respiramos aliviados a partir de los 80, cuando el doblaje realizado en España se expandió también a la televisión.


----------



## e.ma

Me parece que hablamos de doblajes distintos. Los que yo recuerdo con nostalgia (y que incluyen hasta alguna peli de Walt Disney) eran finísimos, y violaban infinitamente menos la lengua que los doblajes españoles actuales.
Es más, sé que hay muchos españoles que jamás se han hecho a ver los dibujos animados con acento de España y andan como locos buscando el doblaje antiguo.

Quizá tú tuviste mala suerte.


----------



## ivanovic77

e.ma said:


> Me parece que hablamos de doblajes distintos. Los que yo recuerdo con nostalgia (y que incluyen hasta alguna peli de Walt Disney) eran finísimos, y violaban infinitamente menos la lengua que los doblajes españoles actuales.
> Es más, sé que hay muchos españoles que jamás se han hecho a ver los dibujos animados con acento de España y andan como locos buscando el doblaje antiguo.
> 
> Quizá tú tuviste mala suerte.


 
Es posible que el doblaje del Superagente 86 fuera distinto, no lo recuerdo, pero en aquella época también se hicieron verdaderas atrocidades. Ahora mismo recuerdo una película de John Travolta con la que me topé hace poco ("El muchacho de la burbuja de plástico" (1976)), doblada al español peninsular por actores de doblaje latinoamericanos, con resultado bochornoso, indignante y para cortarse las venas. Hoy en día no hay nadie que pueda aguantar ese doblaje más de 10 minutos. Yo mismo me subía por las paredes al oírlo. Dicha versión todavía puede encontrarse en cualquier programa de intercambio de archivos P2P. De hecho, la que yo vi fue descargada de internet.

Se hicieron cosas muy mal en aquella época. 

De todos modos, entiendo muy bien tu punto de vista. El doblaje es parte del alma de una serie. Cuando estás enganchado a una serie y te cambian las voces, es como si la serie fuera despojada de su verdadera esencia. Uno se siente traicionado, indignado, hasta el punto de querer dejar de verla.


----------



## Vale_yaya

Bueno, la verdad, parte de mi niñez fueron muchos pero muchos shows americanos con doblajes al español... entre ellos podrían encontrarse: Sabrina la hechicera, Los picapiedra, Los supersónicos, Mi bella genio, Los Simpsons... bueno y ésos sólo son algunos de mis shows preferidos de aquellos tiempos... la verdad no los hubiera perdonado si hubieran cambiado alguna de sus voces (ya sea europeo o no), nunca hubiera sido igual... no tanto por el acento, sino porque básicamente "sus voces" eran el show... 

La verdad no me gustaría generalizar, pero yo creo que la mayoría, por no decir todas, las películas norteamericanas son dobladas en Mexico o en Norteamérica... nosotros tenemos GRAN influencia mexicana... no sólo por sus telenovelas, sino por gran variedad de programas televisivos que se presentan en Ecuador... las telenovelas en su mayoría son de Brasil, Venezuela, Colombia, Argentina...
Pero si hablamos de doblajes en general, muchas de las películas norteamericanas o bien no se toman el tiempo para obtener personas calificadas para su doblaje o es por falta de dinero... lamentablemente muchas de las veces prefiero ver la película en inglés que poner su doblaje... si se trata de alguna película con acento británico le pongo subtítulos sin pensarlo dos veces.


----------



## ordira

Al andar yo por aquellas benditas tierras españolas jamás tuve problema para entender (sólo por un señor que de plano ni su familia le entendía pues apenas abría los labios).  En muchas ocasiones noté que era más complicado que ellos me entendieran a mí, pero esa por cuestiones léxicas, es decir, cuando llegué a decir "me paré a las 8" como que no les quedaba muy claro, pero como alguien mencionaba, muchas veces la dificultad disminuye cuando estamos hablando de estuidiosos de la lengua y los dialectos individuales.


----------



## danielfranco

Ja ja ja ja ja...

Y yo que pensé que cada país estaba a cargo del doblaje. En México, pensé que Televisa usaba a los mismos actores para todo. Por ejemplo, me sonaban igual los Picapiedra (Flintstones) a los de Don Gato (Top Cat).
Bueno, a lo mejor porque era un niño durante el final de los sesentas, los setentas y al comienzo de los ochentas, por eso me importaba un bledo cómo hablaban las caricaturas y las películas que salían en la tele. Me extrañaba en sobremanera que dijeran "emparedado" en lugar de "sandwich", "timar" en lugar de "robar", "morlacos" en lugar de "lana" y otras cosas así por el estilo. Ciertamente que, siendo niño en esos años, tampoco escuchaba muchas críticas al nivel linguísitico de la traducción.  Los otros niños tampoco sabían nada de traducciones...
Y claro que no puedo hablar generalidades, como se ha hecho ya, de que TODO mundo odiaba esos doblajes, y que hoy en día todo es mejor.
Es verdad que durante los noventas se empezó a hacer un esfuerzo mayor de parte de las compañías de distribución por alcanzar más mercados, y se notó más lo que en el negocio de la traducción conocemos como "localization", cuando YO noté que había más películas con jerga mexicana que antes (ejemplo: "... y mañana, yo hago los tamales", dijo el burro al ogro). Talvez haya sido el auge del mercado de peliculas en DVD lo que logró esta "localización", pero dudo mucho que tuviera que ver con el respeto al lenguaje o a las personas hispanohablantes. Simple cuestión monetaria, creo yo.

Pero claro, sólo puedo expresar "mi opinión propia de mí", y no puedo hablar a nombre de millones de personas en todo el mundo y en todos los años...

^o^

D


----------



## Probo

ivanovic77 said:


> Debes ser de los pocos que echan de menos el doblaje latinoamericano de los años 60 y 70. Hay que señalar que aquellos doblajes solían tener una calidad pésima, y no lo digo desde una perspectiva española, sino universal.
> 
> En primer lugar, los doblajes se hacían en EE.UU. y no en México, con actores hispanohablantes residentes en EE.UU. a los que incluso se les notaba el acento inglés. A partir de los 70, a raíz del descontento español frente a los doblajes hechos en EE.UU., las productoras americanas se vieron obligadas a hacer un doblaje diferente para satisfacer los gustos ibéricos, al que llamaron "español neutro", que consistía en que los actores latinos de EE.UU. se ponían a imitar el acento peninsular, intercalando ceceos de manera arbitraria, consiguiendo unos niveles de cacofonía aún peores.
> 
> En segundo lugar, las traducciones se hacían muy, pero que muy mal, sin respetar la sintaxis propia del español y con calcos directos del inglés.
> 
> Y para acabarlo de rematar, los actores de doblaje solían ser intérpretes *nefastos* comparados con los grandes actores de doblaje que tenemos hoy en día.
> 
> Hay que recordar que en aquella época hubo una cierta preocupación en España entre las clases intelectuales por el doblaje de las series de televisión y dibujos animados, por su sintaxis antinatural, por el acento extranjero, por el pitorreo que se traían los actores de doblaje cuando imitaban el acento peninsular, y por el desdén norteamericano que suponía que nos vendieran una teleserie doblada por ellos mismos con actores de segunda división que ni sabían inglés, ni sabían español, ni sabían cecear en el momento correcto, ni nada de nada.
> 
> Claro, recordemos que estamos hablando de hace 30 ó 40 años, cuando en Estados Unidos no se tenía tanto respeto por el mundo hispanohablante como hoy en día.
> 
> En definitiva, que la mayoría de españoles respiramos aliviados a partir de los 80, cuando el doblaje realizado en España se expandió también a la televisión.


´
Sin estar en desacuerdo totalmente con lo que dices, te invito a que vuelvas a ver algunas películas de Disney (Dumbo, Blancanieves y, sobre todo, El Libro de la Selva) dobladas en México. No me resulta fácil encontrar un trabajo tan bien hecho en cuanto a doblaje. Y te hablo de traducción, dirección artística, profesionalidad, dulzura... Eran una maravilla.


----------



## ordira

ivanovic77 said:


> *(1)* Hay que señalar que aquellos doblajes solían tener una calidad pésima, y no lo digo desde una perspectiva española, sino universal.
> ...incluso se les notaba el acento inglés.
> ...consiguiendo unos niveles de cacofonía aún peores.
> ...las traducciones se hacían muy, pero que muy mal, sin respetar la sintaxis propia del español y con calcos directos del inglés.
> ...ni sabían inglés, ni sabían español, ni sabían cecear en el momento correcto, ni nada de nada.
> 
> *(2)* Claro, recordemos que estamos hablando de hace 30 ó 40 años, cuando en Estados Unidos no se tenía tanto respeto por el mundo hispanohablante como hoy en día.


 
Qué tal, ivanovic, de lo mencionado en el punto (1) podrías dar algunos ejemplos? 
y del (2), realmente crees que hay respeto por el mundo hispanoparlante? Tal vez te refieres a los hispanos en EUA que buscan ese respeto, pero en sí los Norteamericanos no tanto, es decir, uno debe preocuparse por hablar su lengua y en escasícimos casos es al revés... Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

ivanovic77 said:


> Me parece interesante lo que dices, pero se echa de menos algún ejemplo que ilustre estas diferencias que mencionas.
> 
> Yo por ejemplo, en lo que sí percibo una cierta incompatibilidad cultural es en el sentido del humor. Cada país tiene sus códigos humorísticos, y lo que hace gracia en un país, en otro puede causar más bien vergüenza ajena. Diría que los hispanohablantes nos entendemos mejor en los registros dramáticos que en los humorísticos.
> 
> Cuando veo programas humorísticos de cadenas de televisión mexicanas o argentinas, es muy, muy difícil que provoquen en mí alguna risa, y lo más habitual es que en lugar de ello sienta una especie de bochorno y hasta irritación. Me consta que a los latinoamericanos les pasa lo mismo frente al humor español.
> 
> En parte es porque los resortes que disparan la risa están asociados a patrones verbales muy definidos, (modismos, frases hechas), que son distintos en cada país. Sólo que cambies una preposición por otra o que uses un verbo inesperado, el hechizo se rompe y la risa no se dispara.
> 
> Por otra parte están, sin duda, los valores culturales. Hay países donde los pedos y los eructos pueden ser divertidos, mientras que en otros se consideran un recurso humorístico chabacano y vulgar. Unos países son más propensos a la ironía y el sarcasmo (por ejemplo, Inglaterra), mientras que otros prefieren el humor más directo. Unos prefieren el humor surrealista y absurdo, mientras otros lo prefieren costumbrista y que refleje la realidad.
> 
> Por ejemplo, los británicos suelen decir de los norteamericanos que no entienden las ironías.
> 
> Incluso dentro de un mismo país hay diferencias culturales. Recuerdo que un humorista español (no recuerdo si era Pablo Motos o Cansado de Faemino y Cansado) dijo en una entrevista que en el centro de España (Madrid, Castilla) la gente se ríe más del humor costumbrista, mientras que en la costa mediterránea (Cataluña, Valencia), la gente suele preferir el humor absurdo.
> 
> Además, el catalán es muy propenso a la ironía, mientras que en otras zonas de España la ironía no se aprecia tanto.
> 
> Y todo esto dentro de un mismo país... Si nos ponemos a analizar las diferencias entre el humor de cada país hispanohablante, seguro que daría para un hilo muy largo.
> 
> Ahora bien, el humor es solamente una de las diferencias culturales que a mí me parecen más estridentes. Hay otras, como por ejemplo:
> 
> - Diferencias en las relaciones entre hombres y mujeres.
> 
> - Distintos grados de influencia de la iglesia en la sociedad.
> 
> - Grado de moralismo, mojigatería (o de descaro e impudicia).
> 
> - Diferencias en las brechas entre clases sociales y clasismo.
> 
> - Nivel cultural y educativo medio de la población.
> 
> Y un largo etcétera. Cualquier diferencia socioeconómica, climática, histórica o lingüística puede suponer un cierto desfase cultural que dificulte la sintonía entre hablantes de diferentes países. Pero al mismo tiempo, no cabe duda que las diferencias nos enriquecen.



Hola:

No comparto que sean tan importantes los modismos regionales para poder entender y disfrutar del humor. Por supuesto que existen, eso es indiscutible. Tú dices que no te provocan risa los programas de humor argentinos o mexicanos que has visto. A mí tampoco,  me pasa como a ti, también siento vergüenza ajena, pero nunca lo atribuí a las diferencias en el idioma. Mi opinión es que son,  sencillamente,  espantosos, vulgares y sin el más mínimo ingenio. El humor que predomina en la televisión es chabacano, apunta directamente a la mala palabra o a lo sexual, con situaciones completamente trilladas para tratar de provocar –en mi caso sin éxito- la risa.  Dices también que a los americanos no nos hace gracia el humor español. No estoy de acuerdo y no es tan solo una opinión personal. El fino humor de Almodóvar, por poner un ejemplo, es tan válido en España como en cualquier país de habla hispana. Capaz que nos perdemos algún pequeño detalle por los modismos, pero no más que eso.

Entiendo que el humor, bien hecho, tiene muchísimos componentes que son universales. Mi conocimiento de portugués o italiano es pobre, sin embargo recuerdo haber disfrutado con el humor de películas en esos idiomas. Algo mejor entiendo el inglés y aunque lejos estoy de tener un dominio parecido al de un nativo, puedo disfrutar de gran manera del buen humor norteamericano o el británico. Lo dicho, para mí, el buen humor es universal, por lo tanto también lo es su entendimiento y goce. Opino que la inversa también es válida: el humor, mal hecho o mal entendido, también es universal.

Cordial saludo.

A.A.


----------



## e.ma

Y sobre hasta qué punto se entiende uno: a veces un madrileño entiende más fácilmente a casi cualquier americano que hable español que a cualquier español que tenga otra lengua materna (catalán, castúo, bable...) con la que el madrileño no esté familiarizado.


----------



## Neuromante

De todos modos, el doblaje de España no es el único. Es más, diría quecasi todas las series americanas tienen tres o cuatro doblajes distintos.


----------

